# Help with burning ignition coils



## 1995k2500 (Aug 23, 2015)

I need help. Bad. Haha. I have a good 995 chevy pickup. My truck runs fine if you don't get on the gas, but anytime you try to pass someone or get on the gas it instantly loses spark. I replaced the ignition coil, and it fixed the problem. I ran to the end of the road, truck ran great. Did a burnout, halfway back, it goes right back to the way it was. Put in another ignition coil, and it did the same thing, ran great, accelerated like it should, then burned up the 2nd coil. It's not completely killing them, it still drives, just not like it should. I've checked the grounds on the intake, head, and chassis, they're all good, what else could be causing this?? I'm at the end of the road with this...lol. ??


----------



## 1995k2500 (Aug 23, 2015)

I should also add that I've changed the ignition control module in the distributor as well, with no change at all, and I've had the old one tested as good 3 times at O'Reillys. And I used the heat sync grease on the new one. I did notice a spare white wite coming out of the ignition coil, there's a red and a white wire going into the coil, and another white one coming out, about an inch of wire, then a flat connector, but it doesn't look like it's ever been hooked to anything, the flat prong is covered in dirt but not in danger of shorting to anything, it's taped to the wire harness and out of the way. Maybe a test lead..?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

1995k2500 said:


> I did notice a spare white wite coming out of the ignition coil, there's a red and a white wire going into the coil, and another white one coming out, about an inch of wire, then a flat connector, but it doesn't look like it's ever been hooked to anything, the flat prong is covered in dirt but not in danger of shorting to anything, it's taped to the wire harness and out of the way. Maybe a test lead..?


Have you checked to see if it was meant to have condensor fitted?
Without having seen that model before I don't know if they had one.


----------



## 1995k2500 (Aug 23, 2015)

N/A on this model.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What year and which motor?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Check your alternator. Had a Malibu with a 350 that would burn out various parts of the ignition, on that it was split roughly 50:50 with the pickup coil in the bottom of the distributor and the ignition coil. I carried 2 spares at all times, got so I could swap a distributor in less than 3 mutes from stopping to pulling back out on the road again.
After plenty of practice, and looking for shorts etc, I discovered that my alternator was putting out roughly 20 volts. Changed the alternator and never had problems again.


----------



## 1995k2500 (Aug 23, 2015)

Wrench97 said:


> What year and which motor?


1995 Chevy k2500 with a 350 tbi, 4l60e tranny.

And I'll check the alternator tomorrow after work.


----------

